# ARAMCO-Welding Requirements for Pipelines



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (6 أبريل 2009)

*This standard specifies the welding, heat treatment, Nondestructive Testing (NDT), and hardness testing requirements for welding pipelines and equipment (e.g., scraper traps) to ASME B31.4 and ASME B31.8, both onshore and offshore, including shop and field fabrication, repair, or modification. Distribution and other facilities which use B31.4 as the piping design code are also included. These requirements are in addition to the requirements of ASME B31.4, ASME B31.8, API STD 1104, and ASME SEC IX.*

For materials outside the scope of ASME B31.4 or ASME B31.8, CSD shall determine if supplementary requirements are required.​*1.2 Additional requirements may be contained in Scopes of Work, Drawings, or other Instructions or Specifications pertaining to specific items of work.*

*1.3 Any reference to Consulting Services Department (CSD) shall be interpreted as the CSD Welding Specialist or a representative designated by CSD. Any reference to "approval" shall be interpreted as written approval.*

*1.4 This entire standard may be attached to and made a part of purchase orders.*


----------



## سامح 2010 (12 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على موضوعاتك القيمه
لو ممكن يا م.سيد تضيف WPS & PQR for Tanks and vessels
and hydrotest procedure
وجزاكم الله عنى خيرا


----------



## baldassar (18 مايو 2009)

thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## فيصل مطر (14 يونيو 2009)

اشكرك يا اخي العزيز 00جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Hassan Al-Dubain (18 أبريل 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------

